# Can I use a Marine White light in my tropical tank?



## wendyhainey (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi, 

Question for all of you fish buffs; 

I am struggling to light up all areas of my 2ft high tank. I have changed reflector and it has made a difference, but I still have some shadows nearer the bottom. Obviously because its so high, the light isnt reaching. 

So, I wondered, rather than use the Tropical light I have in at the moment, would it be worth me getting a T8 arcadia marine white? Will it be any brighter and promote my live plants as well as my tropical light?? 

My plants are thriving with what I have now and I have no algae at all! I do have a few mopani roots which are giving off tannins, but they are benefiting my plec so I will not remove them. They are making the water a slight browny colour, near the substrate.

So, will the marine white light benefit my light problem?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

The problem is, marine white tubes produce light that is out of the colour spectrum required by freshwater plants. These plants require light that is in the daylight spectrum, or more specifically, between 4000 and 7000 degrees Kelvin. 

Marine white tubes produce light that is around 10000-14000 degrees K, so it would be quite useless for plant growth and it will probably encourage nuisance algae. 

Rather than add more T8 tubes, I would look into a T5 tube instead. This will of course require a separate starter (as T5 tubes are 5/8" in diameter, rather than 8/8" or 1"). T5 tubes produce more light than T8 tubes for any given length, however they do consume more power.


----------

